# rb20det into Merkur XR4ti



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

My friend picked up a 87 Merkur the other day for around 300. The car is in good shape, and my friend is planing on doing a Ford Sierra body kit. But he is having some problems on the engine though. The frist problem is wiring is messed up, and it doesnt run (although does have compresion). the stock 2.3L is good for around 250-300 Hp befor it runs into breathing problems. And from there it gets pretty expensive. He saw how cheap the RB20det engine is and thought it might be a intresting swap. There would be some interesting wireing, and custom monts that would have to be made, and if the engine doesnt work out in his car i have 2 240s i could swap it into. just thought i would come on and see what you all thought about an RB powered ford sierra. I have seen pics of a 2jz that was been swaped in, but not the RB. so what do you all think?

Here is a pic of what he wants his to look like when he is done.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Anyone have any other ideas or coments?? pretty boring at work today so lets hear what you have to say. and just a question for you all, how many of you know what a merkur is? have drivin in one or seen one?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I've never seen one or driven one, but the RB swap sounds like a good idea. I <3 hybrid swaps. Makes people do double takes. I would suggest lightening the car a bit to make the RB a lil more potent. if you get an RB20 and need parts for it or anything like that I most likely have some spares laying around. Let me know.. :fluffy:


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

I love their double spoilers, my neighbor has one. Doesn't look anything like what I picture a ford looking like.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah they are pretty light from factory, coming in around 2800 or so. The Cosworth engine is pretty bad ass but its really expensive to get (around 3400). it would be good for a easy 400+ hp though. There is alot of stuff that can be done to them. I belive someone even changed the rear sub frame to that of a supra. My friend isnt sure about doing the RB anymore, i told him i would rather him get the RB25det as i would be more likly to buy that off him if it didnt work out for his car. He is now thinking of getting a 01 GT mustang front clip and swaping in a 4.6l. He has a hard time making up his mind. He sold his SuperCharger from his v6 mustang for around 2500k. Someone got a pretty good deal on the setup as they got 2 pulleys (5psi, and 13psi), full ProCharger kit, 42lbs injectors, 90mm Maf, tuned Chip, long tube headers, and off road Hpipe. He was running 13.8 with a 2.1 60 with out the headers and h pipe installed at 4500ft. We are hoping to have the merkur running low 13s to high 12s next year.


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

My brother had an older Merkur Scorpio. He had an engine swapped into it, but Im not sure what it was (this was like 7 years ago) but the car was way cool. All leather interior, power everything (including the rear seats, I thought that was neat as shit). If Im not mistaken, Merkur is more or less the european version of Ford/Mercury. But he got rid of it, the asswipe.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Sorry my brain just caught up with me (I know this is a old thread)...... 

Those things (RS500) in group A trim, where known as the "GTR Destroyers" (as in R32 Skyline GTR's) in the ATCC for a while....the main problems in raceings where blown engines, and it was a out of date design (5 years old by the time the GTR started winning races)......


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

hmm..i missed this one..i a supra motor was swapped in one, then an RB sure as hell can fit in one..


----------

